# Pellet gun and squirrels



## fishinknots (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi,

My cousin is having trouble with the squirrels in the attic. Traps caught a couple, but there are like 4 or 5 still running around. Not a very effective method as I once saw them lean into the trap and steal the nuts without triggering the mechanism.

Now, he considers killing...... 

BTW, he is in Alabama. 

Can one shoot pellet guns in his own backyard? He said no, but I was told yes when I purchased mine at BPS.

Of course, I am in GA, and he's in AL. The law and regulations might be different.

Where in the Atlanta area can I shoot my pellet gun? It's as loud as a 22. Shooting range?

Any other effective way to catch those little critters?

Thanks.

Brad


----------



## satchmo (Feb 8, 2010)

Alabama allows air guns for small game hunting now. If it is inside the city limits it is against the law. 

If he wants to rid the attic of squirrels use a rat trap with trim nails put through the closing side so that the sharp points are comming out(otherwise they squirm out before the suffocate). bait the trap with peanut butter and you'll get every one.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 8, 2010)

ditto on the peanut butter...they really have to work on that trap release pan with the peanut butter!


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 8, 2010)

satchmo said:


> Alabama allows air guns for small game hunting now. If it is inside the city limits it is against the law.
> 
> If he wants to rid the attic of squirrels use a rat trap with trim nails put through the closing side so that the sharp points are comming out(otherwise they squirm out before the suffocate). bait the trap with peanut butter and you'll get every one.


Tried peanut butter..... they are getting smarter.... Thanks for the suggestion~
BTW, my cousin used sling shot, once hit one in the head. It dropped to the ground and ran away with a headache only..... What a hard head...

As for the pellet "shooting range" around ATL GA?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 8, 2010)

It might be easier to cut the tree down that they are using to get on the roof.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 8, 2010)

Depends on the city ordances. in some cities you can shoot a pellet gun and in some you cant. Same for bows.


----------



## tllewis (Feb 8, 2010)

I would ask for forgivness , and use pellet gun , i killed 88 in my yard in three months . 1000 fps daisy with scope .
i would just open my front door enough to shoot , then close door. alittle later go out and dispose of the evidence .
i did always make sure no neighbors were outside when i did it . don't use those gold pellets , because their louder than a 22 caliper .


----------



## redlevel (Feb 10, 2010)

I would use the pellet gun in a discrete manner.  Not when the neighbors are grilling steaks on the patio, in other words.


I live in a little country subdivision with 10 or 12 houses on about 2 acre lots.  Everybody has a problem with squirrels.  My brother next door shoots them in his yard with a .410 shotgun.  I shoot them in my yard with some 2 inch low pressure shells with #8 shot.  They go "boom" instead of "BOOM!" but it is still a 12 gauge.  No one gets excited.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 10, 2010)

If my neighbors don't hear a gunshot from my area ever so often, they call to see if I'm OK.

I use .22shorts or you could use the sub-sonic rounds. 

Main thing is really know your back stop. If you're shooting up at a tree rat on a branch, do you know where that bullet is going to land?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 10, 2010)

tllewis said:


> I would ask for forgivness , and use pellet gun , i killed 88 in my yard in three months . 1000 fps daisy with scope .
> i would just open my front door enough to shoot , then close door. alittle later go out and dispose of the evidence .
> i did always make sure no neighbors were outside when i did it . don't use those gold pellets , because their louder than a 22 caliper .



Are you exaggerating?


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 10, 2010)

If they cite you for shooting nuisance squirrels with a pellet gun. It's time to move....JMO


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 10, 2010)

1lineman said:


> If they cite you for shooting nuisance squirrels with a pellet gun. It's time to move....JMO


Good reply!


----------



## Big7 (Feb 11, 2010)

I switch between a copy of a Hav-a-heart trap (tractor supply brand) and a pellet gun. the bigger ones work better IMO than the smaller ones.. try the size for coons and 'possums...

They will catch on to the trap and not go in for a while.

I use "bird-seed" for bait.. They like the milo and sunflower seed in the mix. 
They will work all around the trip pan so you have a good chance of catching them.

When the won't go in after a while... switch to the pellet gun.

I take them to the local park when out of season and eat 'em when it's cold enough.. season or not


----------



## stickslinger76 (Feb 11, 2010)

I live in a subdivision and shoot them with a pellet gun. I only shoot them on the ground so that I know where the pellet is going. Never had a problem or complaint but I do it descretely not carrying my rifle around the neighborhood.


----------



## Grub Master (Feb 11, 2010)

Big7 said:


> I take them to the local park when out of season and eat 'em when it's cold enough.. season or not



That's ok if the park is not close to your home. They will travel miles to return back (your)home. 

"There's No Place Like Home"

Trapping Squirrels and the Homing Behavior of Attic Squirrels and how it relates to being able to get rid of squirrels in your attic:

Eighty percent of attic squirrels that are trapped in live squirrel traps and released within two miles return will get back to your their home.

This number, of squirrels that get back, drops in percentage with each mile that the attic squirrels are taken from the capture site. At a 5-7 mile range a significant, but reduced, number of trapped and released squirrels still get back to the capture site. In field experiments approximately 5% of trapped and released squirrels were able to get back from as far a 10-12 miles from where they were caught in live squirrel traps. One squirrel trapped and carried about twenty-five miles away from the squirrel trap site was able to get back to its home.

Trapping Squirrels and the Homing Behavior of Attic Squirrels and how it relates to being able to get rid of squirrels in your attic:

Eighty percent of attic squirrels that are trapped in live squirrel traps and released within two miles return will get back to your their home.

This number, of squirrels that get back, drops in percentage with each mile that the attic squirrels are taken from the capture site. At a 5-7 mile range a significant, but reduced, number of trapped and released squirrels still get back to the capture site. In field experiments approximately 5% of trapped and released squirrels were able to get back from as far a 10-12 miles from where they were caught in live squirrel traps. One squirrel trapped and carried about twenty-five miles away from the squirrel trap site was able to get back to its home.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 11, 2010)

I set up a bench rest layout on the dining room table with a scoped .22 shooting out a partially open window using dog food for bait at the base of a tree for a backstop.  Very little noise got out of the house.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2010)

fishinknots said:


> Tried peanut butter..... they are getting smarter.... Thanks for the suggestion~
> BTW, my cousin used sling shot, once hit one in the head. It dropped to the ground and ran away with a headache only..... What a hard head...
> 
> As for the pellet "shooting range" around ATL GA?



I put a many a knot on some squirrels with my trusty .20 caliber Sheridan - even kilt a few! That was some good ol days - almost 50 years ago.


----------



## pasinthrough (Feb 16, 2010)

*Why not shoot them with a bow?*

He could always do what I do...  sunflower seeds and a target backstop!  What a combo!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cCD0U_Y8d58&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cCD0U_Y8d58&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## NWS (Mar 29, 2010)

Years ago I had some squirrels that targeted my tomato plants!!!!
It was kind of comical watching them roll the tomatos down hill !!!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 29, 2010)

You cant kill all the squirrels. 

First find out where they a entering the attic.  Probably gable vent with a damaged screen or eve vents  

Put up some flood lights in the attic, then get up in attic and run them out.  Then seal the opening they are using. 

I had flying squirrels in the attic worked for me.  Had to put up hardware cloth on the inside of the gable vents and under the roof vents.


----------



## Darien1 (Mar 29, 2010)

take your .22 into the attic and shoot them with rat shot at about 10 or 12 feet.  No damage to the structure.  We used to do pigeons in the tobbacco barn that way and it worked every time.


----------



## green46 (Mar 31, 2010)

I live in the city limits and I shoot my Gamo Big Cat.  I'm not sure what the law is but I don't want to ask.  Just be discreet and careful.  I use the lead pellets, they seem to be much quieter than the gold ones.


----------



## Ballplayer (Apr 3, 2010)

I had a bad !!! problem with them in my attic and after no luck trying different things I went to the dollar store and bought a $2 box of moth balls and threw them around the attic and with-in 5 minutes they were all out and I closed up their entrance. The smell was not bad at all. They sounded like horses in the attic running to get out !!


----------



## 56willysnut (Apr 6, 2010)

I've used a strobe light for flying squirrels with great results. The flashing light messes with their equalibrium. They left in a hurry too!!


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Trap em using peanut butter as bait and then stick the entire trap into a bucket of water for a few minutes, problem solved.


----------

